# Flipboard



## EboO (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Tout est dans le titre 
En fait j'ai installé cette application mais je n'arrive pas à accrocher contrairement aux retours élogieux qui en sont faits.
La raison à ça : 
- peut-on ajouter des flux rss ? Le flux Le Monde est maigre par exemple par rapport à ce qui est proposé par l'application.
- est-il possible de recevoir les flux en entier, parce que basculer hors de l'application pour lire une news c'est bien moyen je trouve.

Mais j'ai sûrement une mauvaise approche de l'application quand je vois les avis.

Merci


----------



## Syl33 (11 Juillet 2012)

Il est vrai que c'est un petit peu compliqué à prendre en main, je pense que c'est plutôt une question d'habitude (moi aussi je préfèr epasser par les différentes applications Le Monde, 20 Minutes etc...)


----------



## EboO (11 Juillet 2012)

En fait ce qui me gêne le plus c'est de devoir switcher entre flipboard et safari pour avoir l'article complet.
Pour le reste je pense que c'est une question d'habitude.


----------



## nifex (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas de la faute de flipboard mais du monde ou d'autres sites qui ne mettent pas les articles en entier mais seulement les intros dans le flux rss, ce qui est normalement en même temps car il faut bien qu'ils vivenent en te faisant venir sur leur site / application pour que tu vois les pubs...


----------



## EboO (11 Juillet 2012)

Je le conçois tout à fait mais alors pourquoi cet engouement pour flipboard ?


----------



## EboO (12 Juillet 2012)

Si ça ne tient qu'à ça je confirme que c'est une mauvaise utilisation de ma part comme je le soupçonnais :rose:
Je vais regarder ça de plus près, merci


----------



## EboO (12 Juillet 2012)

Finalement j'abandonne : on ne peut pas ajouter de flux hors ceux qu'il connaît. Je pensais centraliser toutes mes applications de news au sein de flipboard mais je n'y parvient pas. Dommage l'application est bien pensée et très agréable.


----------



## Musteph (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour ajouter les flux que je voulais, je suis passé par mon compte Google Reader, qui, lui, est plus souple. Ensuite, Flipboard permet d'ajouter tous tes flux Google Reader et de les consulter.

Cordialement,

M.


----------



## EboO (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour. 

Merci pour le tuyau je l'avais envisagé mais pas mis en pratique faute de temps. Je vais essayer ça


----------

